
AMD Pulls Driver Support for Intel's Kaby Lake-G Processors - ItsTotallyOn
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-pulls-driver-support-for-intel-kaby-lake-g
======
washadjeffmad
Intel licensed Vega for Kaby and was responsible for driver support. The line
was discontinued[1] last year "to focus on 10th and 11th gen" products.

It's more interesting that AMD attempted to pick up the mantle at all after it
was abandoned by Intel. A feeling of responsibility to customers, perhaps?

[1] [https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-discontinue-kaby-
lak...](https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-discontinue-kaby-lake-g-amd-
graphics,40577.html)

------
mrlonglong
This is exactly why I opted to go with AMD for my high performance build this
year. Intel have messed up too many things to trust them with my data.

Broken processor security

Lack of PCIe lanes

Memory limitations

------
KenoFischer
I assume Linux is fine, because the AMD drivers are mainline?

~~~
jcastro
I have one of these NUCs and the GPU drivers work pretty great out of the box.

------
Shorel
Can't intel use the open source AMD drivers?

~~~
RealStickman_
Do those work on every operating system though? They could probably be made to
work, but I don't think it wouldn't make sense for Intel as they obviously
want to focus on getting XE right.

